# مجموعة من الدروس في الاقتصاد الهندسي والادارة الهندسية



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

الإدارة الهندسية 



المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2665
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2704


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2719
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2757


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2781
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2798


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2846
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2879


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2901
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2942


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2957
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3004


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3048
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3080


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3130

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3153


أرجو أن تتحقق الفائدة للجميع


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

الاقتصاد الهندسي 



المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2139
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2158


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2167
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2180


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2195
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2209


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2220
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2230


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2251
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2256


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2267
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2280


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2296
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2315


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2337

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2347


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2358
المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2374


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2386

المحاضرة العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2406


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2438

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2448


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2473

المحاضرة الرابعة و العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2483


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2501

المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2518


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2529

المحاضرة الثامنة و العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2541


----------



## waleed_isec (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون والأخيرة
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2555


أرجو أن تتحقق الفائدة للجميع


----------

